# Is it just me, or this site having technical difficulties?



## highaltitude (Nov 16, 2009)

Since the other day, I have not been able to upload pictures.
When I use 'go advanced' feature, I get the attachment icon, which I used before, but to no avail.
I have read tutorials for how to do it, but the page doesn't look like that anymore, or it looks different on my computer. I run MAC, and I have tried in both Safari and Firefox browsers. No difference.
Anybody got good ideas. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 16, 2009)

MY entire display looks wierd this morning, and is just not right.My Control Panel is OK, My RollitUp is OK, but any post or thread looks wierd.What's up?anyone else?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 16, 2009)

they must be doing upgrades...my bet is they will have it up and running right as rain in a few days.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

Roseman said:


> MY entire display looks wierd this morning, and is just not right.My Control Panel is OK, My RollitUp is OK, but any post or thread looks wierd.What's up?anyone else?


yes me to rose~ i use the skin page blzin-07 but when i go in to any threads it shows as the forum default setting and wont let me attatch smileys or leave my signature at the bottom after leaving my message it just keeps showing it at the end of my post ???????.but somethings do appear as blzin-07 so i think its a bit messed up.i am glad somebody posted about this problem.LUDA.
your elite badge does not show up either to me its just a small square with a red x in it ?????


----------



## Roseman (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Ludacris, I am sorry you got it too, but I feel better to know someone else has it. My fonts are all wierd and I see a 
in front and end of my PMs and posts.it is wierd, just like yours.
it blanked out the < P and the P > that I typed in.


----------



## potroast (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, me too. I'll alert Rollitup to this thread. Thanks for playing


----------



## Roseman (Nov 16, 2009)

potroast said:


> Yeah, me too. I'll alert Rollitup to this thread. Thanks for playing


Thank you, Great Knight in Shining Armour!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah.... I wasn't able to post at all for like 3 different logins yesterday and the day before...... pages are all off ...... I miss the picture perfect RIU I am so accustomed to..... wasted 2 hrs trying to post ..... wa wa... hehehe it took me three attempts to get this posted ^^^


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol ... i had the same problem.. I started wondering if others were too.. Good to know I am not the only one..


----------



## First Time Growin (Nov 16, 2009)

There has been already over 5 threads made about this, yes the site is crapping out. Maybe they are fixing it, it seems like they are destroying it. Lets hope for the best, and get our recent posts/threads back in My RIU!


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 16, 2009)

if it gets destroyed with all members info and pics and threads and post started... lol... I wont be missing much.

although others I know will be... Hope it gets back on track.


----------



## highaltitude (Nov 16, 2009)

I just found that it is working again - so this thread can be deleted.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 16, 2009)

lol.. I didnt know they can delete threads...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 30, 2009)

today im haing troubles connecting to the servers


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2009)

myself as well.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 30, 2009)

i thought it might just be my computer being mad slow, good to know thats not the reason


----------



## Roseman (Dec 1, 2009)

I click on *New Posts*

and get

This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between searches. Please try again in 8625 seconds.


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 4, 2009)

mine is saying the newest post is 236 pm yesterday ....


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't upload pictures. Not sure if admins are aware. Haven't seen any responses in couple other threads devoted to the issue.


----------



## potroast (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, there are several problems that are being investigated and addressed. All of our functions will return to normal soon.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool, thx for the heads up!


----------

